# Ferries UK - Europe



## christyjade (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, looking to book my 3 week Europe trip in my van soon. Hoping for just after the summer holidays so prices are lower and fingers crossed weather wont be too cold! 

Any tips on getting a low as possible ferry ticket from UK - Europe? Cheapest I've seen so far is £124 Dover to Dunkirk, is this average? Any help appreciated   Thank you !


----------



## Compo (Feb 22, 2017)

*ferry*

i pay 48 quid single dover Calais 0050 crossing 8mtr x 3mtr motorhome


----------



## Hondaboy (Feb 22, 2017)

I paid 2 weeks ago £132 for a return in April with P&O


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 22, 2017)

If you are  member of any of the camping, motoring, etc, clubs , you should get an extra discount.
I gather that Newhaven / Dieppe offer a discount to over 60s :
Phone 0800 1917 1201 to ask for it. Cheaper if you pay in Euros.

Maybe our hard- working ADMIN, Phil, could negotiate a discount for us full members? There's enough of us?
Edit:

Graham knows s thing or two.. And types faster than me.
Psychic,or what?


----------



## 1888 (Feb 22, 2017)

Could never be bothered with the drive right down south so just cross at hull for an overnight and be fresh for the next mornings drive.


----------



## 1888 (Feb 22, 2017)

NS10EBO for 10% off P&O Hull crossing this year. Unsure if to late but NSEARLY15 for 15% off. Both only if you book meals. You could try other P&O crossings, who knows it may work.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 22, 2017)

Probably due to the rise in oil prices?
Reports in today's press suggest that there's surplus capacity and to expect a reduction in prices soon. Russia needs the oil income.

It's all guesswork,innit?


----------



## ozzy1955 (Feb 22, 2017)

We booked for June 20th for 3 weeks Dover Dunkirk 7mtr van £84. direct with DFDS. 8.00AM OUT 10.00AM Return. :dance:


----------



## TJBi (Feb 22, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Probably due to the rise in oil prices?
> Reports in today's press suggest that there's surplus capacity and to expect a reduction in prices soon. Russia needs the oil income.
> 
> It's all guesswork,innit?



Probably due to Brexit effect on exchange rates.


----------



## clf86ha (Feb 23, 2017)

I use the Tunnel (due to wanting to stay with my dogs) and find the prices months before stay static, then a few weeks before rise steeply, so I always book ahead


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 23, 2017)

Normally go through tunnel using Tesco vouchers, but 'My Ferry Link' site go for ferries.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 23, 2017)

TJBi said:


> Probably due to Brexit effect on exchange rates.



Do you have any hard, unbiased evidence that shows that the threat of " Brexit " has had a major effect upon the world price of fuel oil ?

I, for one , would be pleased to share your enlightenment. 

Please note :

Twitter and other social media comments will be treated with a pinch of salt

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 23, 2017)

the first question really is where do you want to go if going south twice a year the saving with britanys voyager club can be substantial i.e. two return crossings bilboa/santander can be £1100 -£1500 annual fee £100 saving 30% anything from £300-£500 + of course a saving of fuel on 4000mls at 25mpg =160 gallons or £960 , of course on a single trip the savings are not as substantial but their really is not a lot of difference in fares you can limit yourself to unsocial hours and save some pennies, and if your only starting your adventures and limited in time away there is so much to see in France and of course there is also the tesco deal on the chunnel your vouchers worth 3x face value on the easiest crossing around,


----------



## jann (Feb 23, 2017)

Always try several different times of day(and night) to find the best price and time to suit you.
We get a better deal through caravan club(or caravan and motorhome club as it is now).
Different days of the week can affect the price as well

Last year we paid£44 out and £50 return in September and October.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> the first question really is where do you want to go if going south twice a year the saving with britanys voyager club can be substantial i.e. two return crossings bilboa/santander can be £1100 -£1500 annual fee £100 saving 30% anything from £300-£500 + of course a saving of fuel on 4000mls at 25mpg =160 gallons or £960 , of course on a single trip the savings are not as substantial but their really is not a lot of difference in fares you can limit yourself to unsocial hours and save some pennies, and if your only starting your adventures and limited in time away there is so much to see in France and of course there is also the tesco deal on the chunnel your vouchers worth 3x face value on the easiest crossing around,


Has someone we all know well had a name change?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2017)

We do Dover to Calais at sensible o`clock and normally pay approx £54 each way for a 7.5m Motorhome, 2 Adults, 0 Kids and 0 Pets booking direct with P&O.

I book it online normally 4 or 5 days in advance, coming back is the same procedure and i book it on the laptop once we know what day we are coming back.

Keep your eyes open for offers / promo codes as they pop up from nowhere and are time limited offers.

The best one was a couple of years back and was £37.44 each way which included a £20 food voucher to spend onboard.

The food isn`t that good onboard so we spent it on cold / packet items which went in the motorhome.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 23, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Do you have any hard, unbiased evidence that shows that the threat of " Brexit " has had a major effect upon the world price of fuel oil ?
> 
> I, for one , would be pleased to share your enlightenment.
> 
> ...



I never suggested that it had.  On the other hand, it is well-recognised that sterling has suffered a significant Brexit-related reduction in value; this would affect *UK *prices of fuel oil (priced in US dollars on world markets) as well as the sterling price required to cover any other non-sterling costs.
For example, on 23 May 2016, it required £0.77446 to purchase €1.00 and £0.69046 to purchase $1.00, whereas on 22/02/2017 it required £0.84595 to purchase €1.00 and £0.80436 to purchase $1.00; this represents a significant increase in costs.  XE.com - Free Currency Charts


----------



## John H (Feb 23, 2017)

christyjade said:


> Hi, looking to book my 3 week Europe trip in my van soon. Hoping for just after the summer holidays so prices are lower and fingers crossed weather wont be too cold!
> 
> Any tips on getting a low as possible ferry ticket from UK - Europe? Cheapest I've seen so far is £124 Dover to Dunkirk, is this average? Any help appreciated   Thank you !



HI

I would echo the advice to book ahead. If you turn up at the port then prices are likely to be considerably higher. We have often booked a cheaper slot (unsociable hours) and then turned up early. Unless you are travelling at peak periods, there is often plenty of room and they may put you on an earlier ferry. Depending on your age, the over 60s discount from Newhaven to Dieppe is useful. Other than that, it all depends on where you are starting from and where you want to go. Have a good trip.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 23, 2017)

antiquesam my join date may only be a couple of months before yours but i had been on this forum for two years before with the same name but paypal lost the payment so i had to rejoin and lost my earlier date !


----------



## IanH (Feb 23, 2017)

***** said:


> If you are over 60 years of age, go for DFDS Newhaven to Dieppe and with a telephone booking, you will get a  20% reduction off the net prices, and if you are going south it will save you about two and a half hours driving and fuel in each direction!
> Well worth it!
> edit
> and the prices are no more than d
> Dover or Dunkerque (roughly)




Agreed, but DO buy a cabin, even for a relatively short crossing, and certainly in unsociable hours. The passenger area of both boats is infested with rug rats and their moronic parents who will make you wish to jump over the side 1/2 hour out of either Newhaven (**** hole BTW) or Dieppe. Other wise, fine!:mad2:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> antiquesam my join date may only be a couple of months before yours but i had been on this forum for two years before with the same name but paypal lost the payment so i had to rejoin and lost my earlier date !



I fear my joke has been lost on you.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 23, 2017)

TJBi said:


> I never suggested that it had.  On the other hand, it is well-recognised that sterling has suffered a significant Brexit-related reduction in value; this would affect *UK *prices of fuel oil (priced in US dollars on world markets) as well as the sterling price required to cover any other non-sterling costs.
> For example, on 23 May 2016, it required £0.77446 to purchase €1.00 and £0.69046 to purchase $1.00, whereas on 22/02/2017 it required £0.84595 to purchase €1.00 and £0.80436 to purchase $1.00; this represents a significant increase in costs.  XE.com - Free Currency Charts



Very true, sir.

But.....
 Do you really know that the ,foreign owned, ferry companies choose to buy their fuel futures in the UK and pay in Sterling? Where is the advantage?

Has the Rotterdam Spot Market, ( for example),  ceased functioning?
Do they no longer employ professional people to buy at best prices and with the most effective currencies?

I spend most of my time half way up an Algarve hillside, and don't have access to things modern.
I'm still willing to learn ,though.
Regards,
Paul


----------



## IanH (Feb 23, 2017)

***** said:


> To be honest, we have never had any problem finding a quiet corner, and mostly the crossings we choose are quiet. Maybe because they are a little out of season!
> Yea, the boats are not the newest, but are cheap and get us to the other side. If I wanted a cruise, I would pay more and cruise in warmer waters!
> We have the Santander ferry booked for our second trip this year and the cost is staggering!



We too are going to Santander this year, from Portsmouth

Sure, not cheap, circa £850 return for us, but, near enough a cruise ship, one hopes, decent cabin to escape the rug rats, and only 24 hrs to Spain. One gets what one pays for!!

One thing is for sure, we disagree re rug rats on Newhaven/ Dieppe cabin only for us from now on, irrespective of cost of time of day!!!:rolleyes2:


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Feb 24, 2017)

TopCashback is offering 10.5% back off DFDS at the moment and about 5% back off other operators. 
 Mr.  B.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 24, 2017)

***** said:


> Plymouth / Santander return for us at 8 metre cost £938 return and since booking the price has now gone well over £1000
> I suppose the Dieppe ferry is not such a hardship for me as an ex trucker on freight boats!
> Cabins in the bilges by the shafts and also in portacabins on deck!
> *I remember when Stenna were operating the Newhaven / Dieppe crossing and the cabins were flea pits!*






Ah, the good old days        :dance:        oh, wait a minute, need to get a new hankie               :lol-049:


----------



## mrdon (May 15, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> If you are  member of any of the camping, motoring, etc, clubs , you should get an extra discount.
> I gather that Newhaven / Dieppe offer a discount to over 60s :
> Phone 0800 1917 1201 to ask for it. Cheaper if you pay in Euros.
> 
> ...



The phone number for DFDS to get a discount for over 60s is  0800 917 1201


----------



## jann (May 15, 2017)

Crossing tomorrow cost £51 8 o clock in evening.It would be cheaper in middle of night but we prefer to sleep!!.
Always get cheaper crossing with Caravan club.Don't just turn up you will probably pay a higher price.We have tried it before and never had a good deal.


----------

